# What broad head



## kbow27 (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking to find a new broad head for this year I used rage the last 2 years and they did just fine but I did have no blood trail on my buck. Just looking to try other broad heads I still have my 3 blade Muzzy's on deck but just want to see what you guys have to say. All my tree stands have 15 to 30 yard shots like to keep the kill zone close. I am thinking of trying the Swhaker broad heads just because I have a $15 off at dicks and they sell them on my way upnorth in GR.

Set up:
Bear charge
28" draw
65 lbs 
carbon express 100g arrows


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like you are searching for that "magic bullet" it does not exist. Work at getting your arrow to fly and impact your target dead on and you will find that any broadhead chosen will work better. Dead one meaning straight perfect arrow flight not sighted in. The Swacker is an old re-marketed design from many moons ago not the Holy grail. Rages fall into that category too. Chose a well designed head that cuts at least a 1 1/8" hole and make sure it flys right. Slapping a mechanical on a poor flying arrow is only a bandaid that will let you down again. Plenty of assumptions here on my part but I hear it every weekend!


----------



## 14pointer1992 (Aug 23, 2011)

*See why the 2012 Rage broadheads are even better than before*

*OVER 2" INCH MASSIVE CUT Rage Chisel Tip 3 blade Broadhead *

2012 Rage Chisel Tip performance test 






OVER 2" INCH MASSIVE CUT Rage Chisel Tip 3 blade Broadhead Field Test 2012 / Crossbow 400FPS​


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Enough with the Rage video already. A 400fps crossbow is as close to the OPs bow as a K-Car is to a ZL1 Camaro.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

^ hahaaa!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

kbow27 said:


> Looking to find a new broad head for this year I used rage the last 2 years and they did just fine but I did have no blood trail on my buck. Just looking to try other broad heads I still have my 3 blade Muzzy's on deck but just want to see what you guys have to say. All my tree stands have 15 to 30 yard shots like to keep the kill zone close. I am thinking of trying the Swhaker broad heads just because I have a $15 off at dicks and they sell them on my way upnorth in GR.
> 
> Set up:
> Bear charge
> ...


If this is correct that could/is your problem! Would lead to penetration issues with any broadhead.

Personsly i use carbon express f-15 fixed blades. These shoot with my feild points.

Also trying the NAP killzones this year. These are a rear deploy mech. These also fly great for me.


----------



## kbow27 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im using 100g tips not sure if I said that wrong on my first post but my groupings are great with my field tips and the practice rage tip maybe ill just stick with the rage while I still have 1 left.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

What 454 said! 
Start with a well tuned bow and end with a great blood trail and dead deer with any number of broadheads.
<----<<<


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

And...broadheads even if they havent been shot can and do get dull just from transporting them ...brush ,,foam pads in the quiver all take a toll...check and change your blades....blood vessles in deer are tough ....


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Here is my take:

Big cutting widths are cool for gut shots and bad body shots...but a small diameter kills just the same. The difference, a better blood trail. If you know how to track and have patience after the shot to know more importantly, WHEN to track...no difference at all.

Big cutting diameters are horrible for bone shots. Greatly reduced penetration both due to increased energy requirements at the point of impact and a lot of steal to bring through bone = poor penetration.

So for me...I like a cut on impact (blades extending to the point) and a small diameter. Any of them. Tru fire T1, Montecs, Wac ums...and more, they are all good. I want ultimate penetration and all blade...no chisels or other punch tips.

Hey...just my opinion 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

I've had luck of in the past with "slick trick" broadheads. They fly amazing. They are small, but have four blades, and leave a hole like a slug gun. Good blood trails too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

huntr4life said:


> I've had luck of in the past with "slick trick" broadheads. They fly amazing. They are small, but have four blades, and leave a hole like a slug gun. Good blood trails too.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That sounds real nice...its a good thing too when the arrow sticks in the ground in the other side I may have to try those slick tricks some day...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

If you dont get a bloodtrail with a rage..........there isnt much more on the market short if the 3inch foc broadhead that nobody has the bow strong enough to use.. i always recommend thunderheads to people without a speed demon bow.. good construction, sharp as hell.. ill take a thunderhead over a muzzy any day of the week

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kbow27 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys. I think ill just use what I got this season and go from there.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

if you want a really small cut on contact broadhead, check out the rocky mountain warriors...ive never used them but a good friend of mine swears by them...seems like they would be good for what Jeff Sturgis suggested...personally, i shoot G5 T3's because of the 100% stainless steel composition and no rubber o-rings...theyre just simply deadly! i took a hen turkey last year during the fall season and decapitated her with a shot to the base of the neck...a nice, versatile head!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

huntr4life said:


> I've had luck of in the past with "slick trick" broadheads. They fly amazing. They are small, but have four blades, and leave a hole like a slug gun. Good blood trails too.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I like how these are flying. They will be next to some snuffers in my quiver.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the grim reaper razortips(the one with the chisel tip). I shoot the 1 3/8" ones, but they also make a 2" cut one.

I will also have some slick trick grizztricks in my quiver. 4 blades, very tough, and leave a great blood trail.


----------

